# Any guitar players in the Pipe Creek/Bandera area



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

I have been teaching myself how to play for the last few years. Generally I follow you tube videos and play to music I have downloaded using tabs. I have never had the chance to just sit and play with another person. I think it would be fun to play rhythm while someone else plays lead. I have a pretty good handle on chords. Anyone want to meet up sometime and jam a bit?


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Im in the Hunt/Kerrville area. Id consider jammin with you sometime.



Reel Aggies said:


> I have been teaching myself how to play for the last few years. Generally I follow you tube videos and play to music I have downloaded using tabs. I have never had the chance to just sit and play with another person. I think it would be fun to play rhythm while someone else plays lead. I have a pretty good handle on chords. Anyone want to meet up sometime and jam a bit?


----------

